# Web  -  kpd.pl.ua -  .    .

## qqqwww

* KPD - http://kpd.pl.ua .
         ,        ,    -   .
         ,  ,      -      1000-1200  ( CMS      ).      ,    CMS      .
   , . 
*   .    - (, ,   ..).

----------


## V00D00People

*qqqwww*,       ?

----------


## qqqwww

*V00D00People*,  ,       .      ,       .        .  .
   ,      .   ,        ,   , . 
Icq  9259283
e-mail  info*kpd.pl.ua
 - 80939226659

----------


## qqqwww

,  .
     - -.
4-8   ,  .  -  4000         . 
         ,  . 
      ,   .  
 , .
icq - 9259283
skype - kpd.pl.ua
e-mail - info@kpd.pl.ua
 - 0939226659 
..       ,     .

----------


## qqqwww

WP- - http://www.poltavaforum.com/kompyute...-udalenka.html

----------

